#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-11-18
<don1731> 大家好
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-11-19
<happyaron> .n
<happyaron> lenky: will upload 0.1.1 to trusty soon, waiting for my upload permission atm.
<penghuan> aron：如果我修改了ubiquity源码里面的一个string，需不需要把po文件里的string也修改掉啊
<happyaron> penghuan: 不需要
<penghuan> aron：po文件后续会更新？
<happyaron> penghuan: 对。
<penghuan> OK，了解
<JackYu> ypwong, happyaron, FJKong, which sessions you will attend?
<FJKong> JackYu: what?
<JackYu> FJKong, UDS...
<jzheng> JackYu, I think we are hearing the keynotes from Mark
<jzheng> JackYu, :)
<JackYu> jzheng, yes:)
<happyaron> JackYu: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21984/desktop-1311-default-imf-review/
<happyaron> fcitx-qimpanel/0.1.1 uploaded to trusty
<JackYu> happyaron, great:)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-11-21
<Moon_Cheetah> 天河一号最近有没有用来挖矿啊
<happyaron> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-y9H8io-DNJtuL5jAaZnTuWlMYx8iJ2e2WskKbs2l0s
<happyaron> ypwong: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpj1rpnctlhe2prk9a6sok98?authuser=0
<happyaron> jzheng: FJKong ^^
<FJKong> ?
<happyaron> FJKong: vuds啊
<happyaron> FJKong: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-1311-default-imf-review
<FJKong> 看看
 * ypwong is viewing
<ypwong> sorry guy joined late
<FJKong> my network is bad now
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-11-17
<lempel> ...
<happyaron> ypwong JackYu http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-kylin-zh-CN
<JackYu> ok
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-11-20
<happyaron> ypwong: I think we still need to ping SRU team to get ubuntukylin-theme in trusty-proposed get approved to -updates
<happyaron> JackYu: ^^
<happyaron> for bug 1329262
<ubot5> bug 1329262 in Ubuntu Kylin trusty "plymouth message --text doesn't work with ubuntukylin-theme" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1329262
<kromagg> Hi, I'm looking for the correct address for the ubuntu kylin software archives
<kromagg> I had http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ubuntukylin but that one doesn't seem to work anymore
<kromagg> or it's just not reachable
<happyaron> kromagg: it's working fine for me at the moment
<happyaron> kromagg: but it could be unreachable at the time you tried
<chonghua> 有人么
<kromagg> happyaron: okay thanks I'll try again later
<kromagg> ah yes it's working now
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-11-21
<happyaron> shijing: ubuntukylin-default-settings更新到1.3.2应该就没有duplicate sources.list entry的那个警告了
<shijing> happyaron:1404.1 和1410 以及1504daily 都有升级吗？
<happyaron> shijing: 暂时只有15.04
<happyaron> 剩下两个咋处理还没确定
<shijing> ok，稍后测试一下
<happyaron> 多谢
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-11-22
<happyaron> FJKong: 孔叔叔你搜狗输入法又有事情做了
<happyaron> JackYu: 是不是在ukui下也显示不了输入法的托盘图标？
<JackYu> happyaron, 可以吧。。。
<happyaron> JackYu: cinnamon貌似木有indicator支持啊
 * happyaron 还是说这货有indicator支持
<FJKong> happyaron: ?
<happyaron> FJKong: 你个不看邮件的
<happyaron> FJKong: 看邮件去
<JackYu> happyaron, 有的。。。
<happyaron> 赞
<happyaron> FJKong: 新版搜狗输入法应该还要上新的推荐皮肤
<happyaron> FJKong: 还得适配一遍
<happyaron> FJKong: 然后原有遗留的bug，也会重开一些
<FJKong> happyaron: 你说的邮件 指的是哪封? 标题关键字?
<happyaron> FJKong: linux输入法皮肤相关的几个问题
<FJKong> happyaron: 你看我在不在里面 我这没有
<happyaron> FJKong: 转给你了
<FJKong> 就这让我哪辈子能看到
<happyaron> ...
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-11-19
<zhangchao> hi,marco
<zhangchao> hi everyone,meeting time:)
<handsome_feng> hi
<handsome_feng> @Trevinho
<Trevinho> Hey
<Trevinho> Sorry I've some connection issues this morning
<zhangchao> hi marco,let's begin?
<Trevinho> Yeah
<zhangchao> did you get anything back about the wizard?
<Trevinho> zhangchao: unfortunately not... I've asked will cooke few days ago, but he probably got nothing as well :-(
<Trevinho> He'll be around in 1/2 hr, so we can ask again
<Trevinho> If we don't get anything, btw... I'd go with what you proposed.... Then we can reiterate it. Because we can't wait too much to start doing stuff, or it won't be ready.
<zhangchao> ok
<zhangchao> so, you will begin do it now ?
<Trevinho> zhangchao: you can begin to do it now :)
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: any question about the code review I did?
<handsome_feng> not yet now ,  because of some other things, i'm still working on it..
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: fine, take your time
<Trevinho> if you've any question just ping me
<handsome_feng> OK, think you ! :)
<zhangchao> Trevinho: e...We hardly find time to develop wizard:(
<Trevinho> zhangchao: mh, ok... I see if we can find resources.. But we're also quite busy
<Trevinho> Well, I think we can quickly wrap this up at this point...
<zhangchao> Trevinho: We can provide some design resources,but develop resources is too lack
<zhangchao> ok
<zhangchao> thinks,bye
<Trevinho> zhangchao: ok, that is great as well
<Trevinho> yeah, bye
<handsome_feng> bye!
<Trevinho> ah willcooke... Any news from design for wizard?
<Trevinho> (hey!) :)
<willcooke> sorry folks, no.  I chased them on Tuesday - still "in progress"
<Trevinho> :(
<willcooke> They assure me it's going to get looked at, but it's taken far too long, sorry
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-11-20
<Guest55435> 有人知道如何可以安装QQ吗，我用的linux mint
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-11-20
<xiaozhi> 有人在吗？
<xiaozhi> 怎么安装
<xiaozhi> Kydroid
<maclin> xiaozhi: 你好，这个目前只能在飞腾平台上，x86平台还需要等一段时间
<xiaozhi> 哦  我看官网有介绍  还以为已经可以使用了
<maclin> 关于这个，官网新闻里面有说明的
<xiaozhi> 哦 我一会看看
<xiaozhi> 一直想作系统开发，怎么加入进来
<maclin> xiaozhi: 欢迎！你对哪方面感兴趣？可以在launchpad上参与Ubuntu Kylin相关的项目
<xiaozhi> 我想作开发方面的工作
